

A hacker tourist explores Cheyenne Mountain - dan_the_welder
http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/c3i/cheyenne_pr.htm

======
hellweaver666
What I want to know is where they're keeping the Stargate these days if it's
not in Cheyenne Mountain any more...

------
jgrahamc
This was on my list for The Geek Atlas, but they no longer accept visitors. I
went there years ago and tried to just turn up for a visit... not a good idea
:-)

~~~
dan_the_welder
Heh. Too bad the terrists stole our freedom to see first hand some of our
amazing national institutions because Cheyenne mountain sounds awesome. I'm
going to check out your book.

------
stilist
The article is also available on Wired’s own site:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/7.11/cheyenne.html>

------
tophat02
Was his name David?

